# Location of fuse or CB panel in Trailer?



## mrtphilp (Nov 29, 2014)

Hello, I am trying to help my elderly parents who have been RV for years but getting a little less active. They have a 2003 Terry fifth wheel trailer and we are trying to get it ready for a little trip. All systems seem to be ok except for the complete DC circuit. It is plugged into an AC outlet, all AC outlets and appliances are fine, but no interior lights, furnace or other DC outlets. It seems to me like a fuse or circuit breaker needs to be replaced or reset, but I cannot find any kind of fuse block, circuit breaker panel, distribution panel or anything. Have looked inside of all the cabinets that I can find and all outside compartments. I tried to find an owners manual online without success.

Wires from the batteries lead inside but cannot find where they go to. Anybody have any clues that would help? I hate the thought of hauling it down to the local RV service center, hoping for a simple solution.

thanks


----------



## mrtphilp (Nov 29, 2014)

OK, making progress, found the fuse/CB panel, all good there. But discovered that the batteries are dead. Have a charger on them now but they should have been maintained by the converter. AC  power is good, Must be something wrong with the converter, but now cannot find where that is.


----------



## LEN (Nov 29, 2014)

Could be as simple as the converted being turned off. Can happen with a power outage.
Good luck with a charge.

LEN


----------



## H2H1 (Nov 29, 2014)

Please post back your finding. I think that will help a lot of us out sometimes in the future


----------

